# Frames?



## tomcatt (Aug 10, 2004)

I just got back from Lake Tahoe and have a lot of beautiful photos. How do I add a frame to them?


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Check out the tutorials in the welcome message.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=107835


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

Wow, the tutorials are awsome. Thanks. Here is my first try at blurred framing.


----------



## rendon (Jul 15, 2006)

that is just beautiful....nice picture


----------



## tomcatt (Aug 10, 2004)

Here's 1st try. Lake Tahoe.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Nice shot tomcatt. Some like frames, some do not. I fall in the latter category. Although I do occasionally like the treatment of some pictures. It is rare. 

Please do not take this wrong. It is only a suggestion. Of those that like frame or dislike them I think you will find the majoritry do not like slanted horizons. I suggest you straighten horizons before you persue any further alterations to a photo. Please accept this constructively.


----------



## tomcatt (Aug 10, 2004)

Let me try again


----------



## tomcatt (Aug 10, 2004)

*A few more from Tahoe*

I'll take criticism. I'm trying to take better pictures.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

beautiful photos. the time won't be wasted on presenting them nicely. 

rosesm


adding:
a quick critique for you: the second photo up from this post. it would be nice to have the tops of the trees in the image.


----------



## tomcatt (Aug 10, 2004)

I agree. I was just snapping a bunch of photos. Thinking they would turn out better.


----------



## tomcatt (Aug 10, 2004)

This one's for you Grayfish. I straightened it.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

don't throw out what you have though... there's _always_ something that can be done. 










_i hope you don't mind me doing that. i just wanted to show you a different perspective to the 'obvious' _

playing around with cropping functions can help to show you how to compose photos as you're taking them.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

*Fooled me!*

ha ha, I thought your picture needed to be shot in vertical mode instead of horizontal, but then I realized it was two pics and not one.

So, what I was thinking was shoot the pic vertically instead of horizontal. Set your camera to a smaller aperature like f/8 or f/11. I think you had enough shutter speed in the pics to allow for that. That way you would have mopre depth of field and everything from the water/rocks to the trees and sky would be in sharp focus.

Here is my example. Once again, I thought that was one picture and not two. 

Mike


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

I really like the very first one for overall composure, contrast and color. I just think it would have been much better with a straight horizon. Frame or no, it is a very good picture. 


There are many others on this forum who may be able to give you pointers. I am not a photograher so I don't speak camera well. They do.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Nice work and I especially like the first one with the planes. Capturing one in the air at the same time as the "ground" planes were taxiing was a fine bit of timing. Rich


----------

